# Warning light reset



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Had the bumper off to have a carbon grill installed and it has left me with the bonnet explosive warning light on. So two questions:
1. What model to I need from Cobb in the way of access ports
2. Is anyone selling one? :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Think you can borrow one for a quick reset if anyone's close.......rather than buying unless you are planning on a tune after


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

Where abouts are you based?


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in Wokingham - near Reading....


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

Im not far from there, if fact we have a workshop in Wokingham. Its just near Molly Millers lane. If you want to meet me there Saturday early afternoon I'll reset it for you.
Or pop over to were I live (jun 16 M25) before then and I'll do it when ever.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Have you tried the manual way to reset the ECU ? It would be handy to know if it works to reset the light. I have used it and can confirm it works but I came up with no error codes so couldnt confirm whether or not it would sort your dash light out ?


In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure: 
1) Sit in the driver's seat. 
2) Turn the ignition ON (Press the start button twice with foot off brake pedal) and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.)
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds. 
4) Wait exactly seven seconds. Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until the MIL (SES) light flashes. 
5) Release the accelerator pedal and start counting flashes to obtain the four-digit trouble code. 
Long flashes (0.6 seconds) indicate the first digit of the code; count the blinks one through nine and write down the first digit. (Ten blinks indicates a zero.) The next three digits follow in turn in the same fashion except with faster blinks (0.3 second) and a 1.0-second pause between digits. 
The ECM code repeats its self until you turn the ignition OFF (press start button again), at which point the ECM resets itself to standard get-in-and-drive-the-car mode.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Chris956 said:


> Have you tried the manual way to reset the ECU ? It would be handy to know if it works to reset the light. I have used it and can confirm it works but I came up with no error codes so couldnt confirm whether or not it would sort your dash light out ?
> 
> 
> In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure:
> ...


Fascinating stuff! So who needs a multi-thousand pound Consult 3? :chuckle:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Exactly but we need a guinea pig ( who maybe has a cobb as a backup ) to see whether the manual way will extinguish the bonnet warning lamp as this would be great to know for those who wish to disable the bonnet safety system on a trackday who do not own a cobb AP ?????


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

RichGT's the obvious candidate. He regularly disables his bonnet system for trackdays and reactivates and clears it afterwards with his AP.


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

> Have you tried the manual way to reset the ECU ? It would be handy to know if it works to reset the light. I have used it and can confirm it works but I came up with no error codes so couldnt confirm whether or not it would sort your dash light out ?
> 
> 
> In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure:
> ...


Well I did everything above, seemed a bit like black magic, so I wore a cape and performed the procedure under a broken birch twig but to my surprise the MIL light did start flashing - tragically it does not reset the warning light though


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

> Im not far from there, if fact we have a workshop in Wokingham. Its just near Molly Millers lane. If you want to meet me there Saturday early afternoon I'll reset it for you.
> Or pop over to were I live (jun 16 M25) before then and I'll do it when ever.


OK that sounds excellent - I'm near Molly Millars Lane. Would 13:00 be OK or would you prefer closer to 12:00?

I'll send you an IM to get the address


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sixx said:


> Well I did everything above, seemed a bit like black magic, so I wore a cape and performed the procedure under a broken birch twig but to my surprise the MIL light did start flashing - tragically it does not reset the warning light though


I re-read my post and there was a bit missed off the bottom ... sorry . 

After doing all the stuff to get the light flashing you then have to re-press the accellerator for 10 secs to clear the fault.... try that and report back .


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I believe it only works if you shuffle backwards to your car, moonwalking, whilst also patting your head and rubbing your tummy.


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Tragically the problem was one of multiple causes. LK Drifter kindly offered to reset the light for me with his Access Port - I was driving and did not get your update Chris). So we rest the system but the light stayed on. I had been to Knight Racer to have some Carbon fitted and when we looked under the new slam panel the cable to the sensor had not been reconnected 

With that reconnected we used the access port to clear the fault so I'm afraid we are still no closer to getting the answer as to if the manual reset procedure will clear the lights - sorry guys....


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

I should have added to the bottom of this a big thanks to LK Drifter for letting me use the access port and helping diagnose the problem - a top guy, with an interesting array of cars!:smokin:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Never mind mate , glad you sorted it. Just for the record here are most of the codes you may get to flash up :


A/T 1ST GR FNCTN....................................0731 
A/T 2ND GR FNCTN...................................0732 
A/T 3RD GR FNCTN...................................0733 
A/T 4TH GR FNCTN...................................0734 
A/T TCC S/V FNCTN..................................0744 
APP SEN 1/CIRC +5.................................0227 
APP SEN 1/CIRC +5.................................0228 
APP SEN 2/CIRC +5.................................1227 
APP SENSOR +5.......................................1228 
ASCD BRAKE SW......................................1572 
ASCD SW. ................................................1564 
ASCD VHL SPD SEN..................................1574 
ATF TEMP SEN/CIRC.................................0710 
BRAKE SW/CIRCUT...................................1805 
CAN COMM CIRCUIT ................................1000 
CAN COMM CIRCUIT.................................1001 
CKP SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0335 
CLOSED LOOP-B1....................................1148 
CMP SEN/CIRC-B1....................................0340 
CTP LEARNING.........................................1225 
CTP LEARNING.........................................1226 
CYL 1 MISFIRE.........................................0301 
CYL 2 MISFIRE.........................................0302 
CYL 3 MISFIRE.........................................0303 
CYL 4 MISFIRE.........................................0304 
ECM.........................................................0605 
ECM BACK UP CIRCUIT............................1065 
ECT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0117 
ECT SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0118 
ECT SENSOR............................................0125 
ENG OVER TEMP.......................................0217 
ENG OVER TEMP.......................................1217 
ENGINE SPEED SIG...................................0725 
ETC ACTR.................................................1121 
ETC FUNTION CIRC..................................1122 
ETC MOT..................................................1128 
ETC MOT PWR...........................................1124 
ETC MOT PWR...........................................1126 
EVAP GROSS LEAK....................................0455 
EVAP PURG FLOW/MON............................0441 
EVAP SMALL LEAK....................................0442 
EVAP SYS PRES SEN.................................0452 
EVAP SYS PRES SEN.................................0453 
EVAP VERY SML LEAK...............................0456 
EVAP VERY SML LEAK...............................1456 
FTT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0182 
FTT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0183 
FTT SENSOR.............................................0181 
FUEL LEVEL SEN SLOSH...........................0460 
FUEL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................1464 
FUEL LEVEL SENSOR................................0461 
FEUL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................0462 
FUEL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................0463 
FUEL SYS-LEAN-B1...................................0171 
FUEL SYS-RICH-B1...................................0172 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0132 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0133 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0134 
H02S1(B1)...............................................1143 
H02S1(B1)...............................................1144 
H02S1 HTR (B1).......................................0031 
H02S1 HTR (B1).......................................0032 
H02S2(B1)...............................................0138 
H02S2(B1)...............................................0139 
H02S2(B1)...............................................1146 
H02S2(B1)...............................................1147 
H02S2 HTR (B1).......................................0037 
H02S2 HTR (B1).......................................0038 
IAT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0112 
IAT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0113 
IAT SENSOR.............................................0127 
INT/V TIM CONT-B1..................................0011 
INT/V TIM CONT-B1..................................1111 
ISC SYSTEM.............................................0506 
ISC SYSTEM.............................................0507 
KNOCK SEN/CIRC-B1...............................0327 
KNOCK SEN/CIRC-B1...............................0328 
L/PRESS SOL/CIRC..................................0745 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0101 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0102 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0103 
MAF SENSOR...........................................1102 
MIL/CIRC.................................................0650 
MULTI CYL MISFIRE..................................0300 
NO DTC DETECTED/FURTHER TEST..........FLASHING 
NO DTC (NO TROUBLE CODE)..................0000 
O/R CLUTCH SOL/CIRC............................1760 
P-N POS SW/CIRCUIT...............................1706 
PNP SW/CIRC..........................................0705 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V............................0444 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V.............................0445 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V.............................1444 
SENSOR POWER/CIRC..............................1229 
SFT SOL A/CIRC........................................0750 
SFT SOL B/CIRC........................................0755 
TCC SOLENOID/CIRC................................0740 
THERMSTAT FNCTN...................................0128 
TP SEN 1/CIRC.........................................0222 
TP SEN 1/CIRC..........................................0223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1224 
TP SENSOR...............................................0221 
TPV SEN/CIRC A/T....................................1705 
TW CATALYST SYS-B1...............................0420 
VC CUT/V BYPASS/V .................................1491 
VC/V BYPASS/V.........................................1490 
VEH SPD SEN/CIR AT................................0720 
VEH SPEED SEN/CIRC..............................0500 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................0447 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................1446 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................1448 
P0100 Mass or Volume Air Flow Circuit Malfunction 
P0101 Mass or Volume Air Flow Circuit Range/Performance Problem 
P0102 Mass or Volume Air Flow Circuit Low Input 
P0103 Mass or Volume Air Flow Circuit High Input 
P0104 Mass or Volume Air Flow Circuit Intermittent 
P0105 Manifold Absolute Pressure/Barometric Pressure Circuit Malfunction 
P0106 Manifold Absolute Pressure/Barometric Pressure Circuit Range/Performance Problem 
P0107 Manifold Absolute Pressure/Barometric Pressure Circuit Low Input 
P0108 Manifold Absolute Pressure/Barometric Pressure Circuit High Input 
P0109 Manifold Absolute Pressure/Barometric Pressure Circuit Intermittent 
P0109 Intake Air Temperature Circuit Malfunction 
P0111 Intake Air Temperature Circuit Range/Performance Problem 
P0112 Intake Air Temperature Circuit Low Input 
P0113 Intake Air Temperature Circuit High Input 
P0114 Intake Air Temperature Circuit Intermittent 
P0115 Engine Coolant Temperature Circuit Malfunction 
P0116 Engine Coolant Temperature Circuit Range/Performance Problem 
P0117 Engine Coolant Temperature Circuit Low Input 
P0118 Engine Coolant Temperature Circuit High Input 
P0119 Engine Coolant Temperature Circuit Intermittent 
P0120 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch A Circuit Malfunction 
P0121 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch A Circuit Range/Performance Problem 
P0122 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch A Circuit Low Input 
P0123 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch A Circuit High Input 
P0124 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch A Circuit Intermittent 
P0125 Insufficient Coolant Temperature for Closed Loop Fuel Control 
P0126 Insufficient Coolant Temperature for Stable Operation 
P0130 O2 Sensor Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P0131 O2 Sensor Circuit Low Voltage (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P0132 O2 Sensor Circuit High Voltage (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P0133 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Response (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P0134 O2 Sensor Circuit No Activity Detected (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P0135 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
P0136 O2 Sensor Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P0137 O2 Sensor Circuit Low Voltage (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P0138 O2 Sensor Circuit High Voltage (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P0139 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Response (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P0140 O2 Sensor Circuit No Activity Detected (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P0141 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P0142 O2 Sensor Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 3) 
P0143 O2 Sensor Circuit Low Voltage (Bank 1 Sensor 3) 
P0144 O2 Sensor Circuit High Voltage (Bank 1 Sensor 3) 
P0145 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Response (Bank 1 Sensor 3) 
P0146 O2 Sensor Circuit No Activity Detected (Bank 1 Sensor 3) 
P0147 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 3) 
P0150 O2 Sensor Circuit Malfunction (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P0151 O2 Sensor Circuit Low Voltage (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P0152 O2 Sensor Circuit High Voltage (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P0153 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Response (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P0154 O2 Sensor Circuit No Activity Detected (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P0155 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank 2 Sensor 1) 
P0156 O2 Sensor Circuit Malfunction (Bank 2 Sensor 2) 
P0157 O2 Sensor Circuit Low Voltage (Bank 2 Sensor 2) 
P0158 O2 Sensor Circuit High Voltage (Bank 2 Sensor 2) 
P0159 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Response (Bank 2 Sensor 2) 
P0160 O2 Sensor Circuit No Activity Detected (Bank 2 Sensor 2) 
P0161 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank 2 Sensor 2) 
P0162 O2 Sensor Circuit Malfunction (Bank 2 Sensor 3) 
P0163 O2 Sensor Circuit Low Voltage (Bank 2 Sensor 3) 
P0164 O2 Sensor Circuit High Voltage (Bank 2 Sensor 3) 
P0165 O2 Sensor Circuit Slow Response (Bank 2 Sensor 3) 
P0166 O2 Sensor Circuit No Activity Detected (Bank 2 Sensor 3) 
P0167 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank 2 Sensor 3) 
P0170 Fuel Trim Malfunction (Bank 1) 
P0171 System too Lean (Bank 1) 
P0172 System too Rich (Bank 1) 
P0173 Fuel Trim Malfunction (Bank 2) 
P0174 System too Lean (Bank 2) 
P0175 System too Rich (Bank 2) 
P0176 Fuel Composition Sensor Circuit Malfunction 
P0177 Fuel Composition Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0178 Fuel Composition Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0179 Fuel Composition Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0180 Fuel Temperature Sensor A Circuit Malfunction 
P0181 Fuel Temperature Sensor A Circuit Range/Performance 
P0182 Fuel Temperature Sensor A Circuit Low Input 
P0183 Fuel Temperature Sensor A Circuit High Input 
P0184 Fuel Temperature Sensor A Circuit Intermittent 
P0185 Fuel Temperature Sensor B Circuit Malfunction 
P0186 Fuel Temperature Sensor B Circuit Range/Performance 
P0187 Fuel Temperature Sensor B Circuit Low Input 
P0188 Fuel Temperature Sensor B Circuit High Input 
P0189 Fuel Temperature Sensor B Circuit Intermittent 
P0190 Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Circuit Malfunction 
P0191 Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0192 Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0193 Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0194 Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P0195 Engine Oil Temperature Sensor Malfunction 
P0196 Engine Oil Temperature Sensor Range/Performance 
P0197 Engine Oil Temperature Sensor Low 
P0198 Engine Oil Temperature Sensor High 
P0199 Engine Oil Temperature Sensor Intermittent 
P0200 Injector Circuit Malfunction 
P0201 Injector Circuit Malfunction - Cylinder 1 
P0202 Injector Circuit Malfunction - Cylinder 2 
P0203 Injector Circuit Malfunction - Cylinder 3 
P0204 Injector Circuit Malfunction - Cylinder 4 
P0205 Injector Circuit Malfunction - Cylinder 5 
P0206 Injector Circuit Malfunction - Cylinder 6 
P0207 Injector Circuit Malfunction - Cylinder 7 
P0208 Injector Circuit Malfunction - Cylinder 8 
P0209 Injector Circuit Malfunction - Cylinder 9 
P0210 Injector Circuit Malfunction - Cylinder 10 
P0211 Injector Circuit Malfunction - Cylinder 11 
P0212 Injector Circuit Malfunction - Cylinder 12 
P0213 Cold Start Injector 1 Malfunction 
P0214 Cold Start Injector 2 Malfunction 
P0215 Engine Shutoff Solenoid Malfunction 
P0216 Injection Timing Control Circuit Malfunction 
P0217 Engine Overtemp Condition 
P0218 Transmission Over Temperature Condition 
P0219 Engine Overspeed Condition 
P0220 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch B Circuit Malfunction 
P0221 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch B Circuit Range/Performance Problem 
P0222 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch B Circuit Low Input 
P0223 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch B Circuit High Input 
P0224 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch B Circuit Intermittent 
P0225 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch C Circuit Malfunction 
P0226 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch C Circuit Range/Performance Problem 
P0227 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch C Circuit Low Input 
P0228 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch C Circuit High Input 
P0229 Throttle/Petal Position Sensor/Switch C Circuit Intermittent 
P0230 Fuel Pump Primary Circuit Malfunction 
P0231 Fuel Pump Secondary Circuit Low 
P0232 Fuel Pump Secondary Circuit High 
P0233 Fuel Pump Secondary Circuit Intermittent 
P0234 Engine Overboost Condition 
P0235 Turbocharger Boost Sensor A Circuit Malfunction 
P0236 Turbocharger Boost Sensor A Circuit Range/Performance 
P0237 Turbocharger Boost Sensor A Circuit Low 
P0238 Turbocharger Boost Sensor A Circuit High 
P0239 Turbocharger Boost Sensor B Malfunction 
P0240 Turbocharger Boost Sensor B Circuit Range/Performance 
P0241 Turbocharger Boost Sensor B Circuit Low 
P0242 Turbocharger Boost Sensor B Circuit High 
P0243 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid A Malfunction 
P0244 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid A Range/Performance 
P0245 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid A Low 
P0246 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid A High 
P0247 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid B Malfunction 
P0248 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid B Range/Performance 
P0249 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid B Low 
P0250 Turbocharger Wastegate Solenoid B High 
P0251 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control "A" Malfunction (Cam/Rotor/Injector) 
P0252 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control "A" Range/Performance (Cam/Rotor/Injector) 
P0253 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control "A" Low (Cam/Rotor/Injector) 
P0254 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control "A" High (Cam/Rotor/Injector) 
P0255 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control "A" Intermittent (Cam/Rotor/Injector) 
P0256 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control "B" Malfunction (Cam/Rotor/Injector) 
P0257 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control "B" Range/Performance (Cam/Rotor/Injector) 
P0258 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control "B" Low (Cam/Rotor/Injector) 
P0259 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control "B" High (Cam/Rotor/Injector) 
P0260 Injection Pump Fuel Metering Control "B" Intermittent (Cam/Rotor/Injector)


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

P0261 Cylinder 1 Injector Circuit Low 
P0262 Cylinder 1 Injector Circuit High 
P0263 Cylinder 1 Contribution/Balance Fault 
P0264 Cylinder 2 Injector Circuit Low 
P0265 Cylinder 2 Injector Circuit High 
P0266 Cylinder 2 Contribution/Balance Fault 
P0267 Cylinder 3 Injector Circuit Low 
P0268 Cylinder 3 Injector Circuit High 
P0269 Cylinder 3 Contribution/Balance Fault 
P0270 Cylinder 4 Injector Circuit Low 
P0271 Cylinder 4 Injector Circuit High 
P0272 Cylinder 4 Contribution/Balance Fault 
P0273 Cylinder 5 Injector Circuit Low 
P0274 Cylinder 5 Injector Circuit High 
P0275 Cylinder 5 Contribution/Balance Fault 
P0276 Cylinder 6 Injector Circuit Low 
P0277 Cylinder 6 Injector Circuit High 
P0278 Cylinder 6 Contribution/Balance Fault 
P0279 Cylinder 7 Injector Circuit Low 
P0280 Cylinder 7 Injector Circuit High 
P0281 Cylinder 7 Contribution/Balance Fault 
P0282 Cylinder 8 Injector Circuit Low 
P0283 Cylinder 8 Injector Circuit High 
P0284 Cylinder 8 Contribution/Balance Fault 
P0285 Cylinder 9 Injector Circuit Low 
P0286 Cylinder 9 Injector Circuit High 
P0287 Cylinder 9 Contribution/Balance Fault 
P0288 Cylinder 10 Injector Circuit Low 
P0289 Cylinder 10 Injector Circuit High 
P0290 Cylinder 10 Contribution/Balance Fault 
P0291 Cylinder 11 Injector Circuit Low 
P0292 Cylinder 11 Injector Circuit High 
P0293 Cylinder 11 Contribution/Balance Fault 
P0294 Cylinder 12 Injector Circuit Low 
P0295 Cylinder 12 Injector Circuit High 
P0296 Cylinder 12 Contribution/Range Fault 
P0300 Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0301 Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected 
P0302 Cylinder 2 Misfire Detected 
P0303 Cylinder 3 Misfire Detected 
P0304 Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected 
P0305 Cylinder 5 Misfire Detected 
P0306 Cylinder 6 Misfire Detected 
P0307 Cylinder 7 Misfire Detected 
P0308 Cylinder 8 Misfire Detected 
P0309 Cylinder 9 Misfire Detected 
P0311 Cylinder 11 Misfire Detected 
P0312 Cylinder 12 Misfire Detected 
P0320 Ignition/Distributor Engine Speed Input Circuit Malfunction 
P0321 Ignition/Distributor Engine Speed Input Circuit Range/Performance 
P0322 Ignition/Distributor Engine Speed Input Circuit No Signal 
P0323 Ignition/Distributor Engine Speed Input Circuit Intermittent 
P0325 Knock Sensor 1 Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 or Single Sensor) 
P0326 Knock Sensor 1 Circuit Range/Performance (Bank 1 or Single Sensor) 
P0327 Knock Sensor 1 Circuit Low Input (Bank 1 or Single Sensor) 
P0328 Knock Sensor 1 Circuit High Input (Bank 1 or Single Sensor) 
P0329 Knock Sensor 1 Circuit Intermittent (Bank 1 or Single Sensor) 
P0330 Knock Sensor 2 Circuit Malfunction (Bank 2) 
P0331 Knock Sensor 2 Circuit Range/Performance (Bank 2) 
P0332 Knock Sensor 2 Circuit Low Input (Bank 2) 
P0333 Knock Sensor 2 Circuit High Input (Bank 2) 
P0334 Knock Sensor 2 Circuit Intermittent (Bank 2) 
P0335 Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Malfunction 
P0336 Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Range/Performance 
P0337 Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Low Input 
P0338 Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit High Input 
P0339 Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Intermittent 
P0340 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Malfunction 
P0341 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0342 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0343 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0344 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P0350 Ignition Coil Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction 
P0351 Ignition Coil A Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction 
P0352 Ignition Coil B Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction 
P0353 Ignition Coil C Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction 
P0354 Ignition Coil D Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction 
P0355 Ignition Coil E Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction 
P0356 Ignition Coil F Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction 
P0357 Ignition Coil G Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction 
P0358 Ignition Coil H Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction 
P0359 Ignition Coil I Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction 
P0360 Ignition Coil J Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction 
P0361 Ignition Coil K Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction 
P0362 Ignition Coil L Primary/Secondary Circuit Malfunction 
P0370 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal A Malfunction 
P0371 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal A Too Many Pulses 
P0372 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal A Too Few Pulses 
P0373 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal A Intermittent/Erratic Pulses 
P0374 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal A No Pulses 
P0375 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal B Malfunction 
P0376 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal B Too Many Pulses 
P0377 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal B Too Few Pulses 
P0378 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal B Intermittent/Erratic Pulses 
P0379 Timing Reference High Resolution Signal B No Pulses 
P0380 Glow Plug/Heater Circuit "A" Malfunction 
P0381 Glow Plug/Heater Indicator Circuit Malfunction 
P0382 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow Malfunction 
P0385 Crankshaft Position Sensor B Circuit Malfunction 
P0386 Crankshaft Position Sensor B Circuit Range/Performance 
P0387 Crankshaft Position Sensor B Circuit Low Input 
P0388 Crankshaft Position Sensor B Circuit High Input 
P0389 Crankshaft Position Sensor B Circuit Intermittent 
P0400 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow Malfunction 
P0401 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow Insufficient Detected 
P0402 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow Excessive Detected 
P0403 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Circuit Malfunction 
P0404 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Circuit Range/Performance 
P0405 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Sensor A Circuit Low 
P0406 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Sensor A Circuit High 
P0407 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Sensor B Circuit Low 
P0408 Exhaust Gas Recirculation Sensor B Circuit High 
P0410 Secondary Air Injection System Malfunction 
P0411 Secondary Air Injection System Incorrect Flow Detected 
P0412 Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve A Circuit Malfunction 
P0413 Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve A Circuit Open 
P0414 Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve A Circuit Shorted 
P0415 Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve B Circuit Malfunction 
P0416 Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve B Circuit Open 
P0417 Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve B Circuit Shorted 
P0418 Secondary Air Injection System Relay "A" Circuit Malfunction 
P0419 Secondary Air Injection System Relay "B" Circuit Malfunction 
P0420 Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1) 
P0421 Warm Up Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1) 
P0422 Main Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1) 
P0423 Heated Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1) 
P0424 Heated Catalyst Temperature Below Threshold (Bank 1) 
P0430 Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 2) 
P0431 Warm Up Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 2) 
P0432 Main Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 2) 
P0433 Heated Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 2) 
P0434 Heated Catalyst Temperature Below Threshold (Bank 2) 
P0440 Evaporative Emission Control System Malfunction 
P0441 Evaporative Emission Control System Incorrect Purge Flow 
P0442 Evaporative Emission Control System Leak Detected (small leak) 
P0443 Evaporative Emission Control System Purge Control Valve Circuit Malfunction 
P0444 Evaporative Emission Control System Purge Control Valve Circuit Open 
P0445 Evaporative Emission Control System Purge Control Valve Circuit Shorted 
P0446 Evaporative Emission Control System Vent Control Circuit Malfunction 
P0447 Evaporative Emission Control System Vent Control Circuit Open 
P0448 Evaporative Emission Control System Vent Control Circuit Shorted 
P0449 Evaporative Emission Control System Vent Valve/Solenoid Circuit Malfunction 
P0450 Evaporative Emission Control System Pressure Sensor Malfunction 
P0451 Evaporative Emission Control System Pressure Sensor Range/Performance 
P0452 Evaporative Emission Control System Pressure Sensor Low Input 
P0453 Evaporative Emission Control System Pressure Sensor High Input 
P0454 Evaporative Emission Control System Pressure Sensor Intermittent 
P0455 Evaporative Emission Control System Leak Detected (gross leak) 
P0460 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit Malfunction 
P0461 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0462 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0463 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0464 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P0465 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit Malfunction 
P0466 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0467 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0468 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0469 Purge Flow Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P0470 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Malfunction 
P0471 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Range/Performance 
P0472 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Low 
P0473 Exhaust Pressure Sensor High 
P0474 Exhaust Pressure Sensor Intermittent 
P0475 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Malfunction 
P0476 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Range/Performance 
P0477 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Low 
P0478 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve High 
P0479 Exhaust Pressure Control Valve Intermittent 
P0480 Cooling Fan 1 Control Circuit Malfunction 
P0481 Cooling Fan 2 Control Circuit Malfunction 
P0482 Cooling Fan 3 Control Circuit Malfunction 
P0483 Cooling Fan Rationality Check Malfunction 
P0484 Cooling Fan Circuit Over Current 
P0485 Cooling Fan Power/Ground Circuit Malfunction 
P0500 Vehicle Speed Sensor Malfunction 
P0501 Vehicle Speed Sensor Range/Performance 
P0502 Vehicle Speed Sensor Low Input 
P0503 Vehicle Speed Sensor Intermittent/Erratic/High 
P0505 Idle Control System Malfunction 
P0506 Idle Control System RPM Lower Than Expected 
P0507 Idle Control System RPM Higher Than Expected 
P0510 Closed Throttle Position Switch Malfunction 
P0520 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor/Switch Circuit Malfunction 
P0521 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor/Switch Circuit Range/Performance 
P0522 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor/Switch Circuit Low Voltage 
P0523 Engine Oil Pressure Sensor/Switch Circuit High Voltage 
P0530 A/C Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit Malfunction 
P0531 A/C Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0532 A/C Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0533 A/C Refrigerant Pressure Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0534 Air Conditioner Refrigerant Charge Loss 
P0550 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit Malfunction 
P0551 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0552 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0553 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0554 Power Steering Pressure Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P0560 System Voltage Malfunction 
P0561 System Voltage Unstable 
P0562 System Voltage Low 
P0563 System Voltage High 
P0565 Cruise Control On Signal Malfunction 
P0566 Cruise Control Off Signal Malfunction 
P0567 Cruise Control Resume Signal Malfunction 
P0568 Cruise Control Set Signal Malfunction 
P0569 Cruise Control Coast Signal Malfunction 
P0570 Cruise Control Accel Signal Malfunction 
P0571 Cruise Control/Brake Switch A Circuit Malfunction 
P0572 Cruise Control/Brake Switch A Circuit Low 
P0573 Cruise Control/Brake Switch A Circuit High 
P0574 Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P0575 Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P0576 Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P0576 Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P0578 Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P0579 Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P0580 Cruise Control Related Malfunction 
P0600 Serial Communication Link Malfunction 
P0601 Internal Control Module Memory Check Sum Error 
P0602 Control Module Programming Error 
P0603 Internal Control Module Keep Alive Memory (KAM) Error 
P0604 Internal Control Module Random Access Memory (RAM) Error 
P0605 Internal Control Module Read Only Memory (ROM) Error 
P0606 PCM Processor Fault 
P0608 Control Module VSS Output "A" Malfunction 
P0609 Control Module VSS Output "B" Malfunction 
P0620 Generator Control Circuit Malfunction 
P0621 Generator Lamp "L" Control Circuit Malfunction 
P0622 Generator Field "F" Control Circuit Malfunction 
P0650 Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) Control Circuit Malfunction 
P0654 Engine RPM Output Circuit Malfunction 
P0655 Engine Hot Lamp Output Control Circuit Malfucntion 
P0656 Fuel Level Output Circuit Malfunction 
P0700 Transmission Control System Malfunction 
P0701 Transmission Control System Range/Performance 
P0702 Transmission Control System Electrical 
P0703 Torque Converter/Brake Switch B Circuit Malfunction 
P0704 Clutch Switch Input Circuit Malfunction 
P0705 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit malfunction (PRNDL Input) 
P0706 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0707 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0708 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0709 Transmission Range Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P0710 Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor Circuit Malfunction 
P0711 Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0712 Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor Circuit Low Input 
P0713 Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor Circuit High Input 
P0714 Transmission Fluid Temperature Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P0715 Input/Turbine Speed Sensor Circuit Malfunction 
P0716 Input/Turbine Speed Sensor Circuit Range/Performance 
P0717 Input/Turbine Speed Sensor Circuit No Signal 
P0718 Input/Turbine Speed Sensor Circuit Intermittent 
P0719 Torque Converter/Brake Switch B Circuit Low 
P0720 Output Speed Sensor Circuit Malfunction 
P0721 Output Speed Sensor Range/Performance 
P0722 Output Speed Sensor No Signal 
P0723 Output Speed Sensor Intermittent 
P0724 Torque Converter/Brake Switch B Circuit High 
P0725 Engine Speed input Circuit Malfunction 
P0726 Engine Speed Input Circuit Range/Performance 
P0727 Engine Speed Input Circuit No Signal 
P0728 Engine Speed Input Circuit Intermittent 
P0730 Incorrect Gear Ratio 
P0731 Gear 1 Incorrect ratio 
P0732 Gear 2 Incorrect ratio 
P0733 Gear 3 Incorrect ratio 
P0734 Gear 4 Incorrect ratio 
P0735 Gear 5 Incorrect ratio 
P0736 Reverse incorrect gear ratio 
P0740 Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Malfuction 
P0741 Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Performance or Stuck Off 
P0742 Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Stuck On 
P0743 Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Electrical 
P0744 Torque Converter Clutch Circuit Intermittent 
P0745 Pressure Control Solenoid Malfunction 
P0746 Pressure Control Solenoid Performance or Stuck Off 
P0747 Pressure Control Solenoid Stuck On 
P0748 Pressure Control Solenoid Electrical 
P0749 Pressure Control Solenoid Intermittent 
P0750 Shift Solenoid A Malfunction 
P0751 Shift Solenoid A Performance or Stuck Off 
P0752 Shift Solenoid A Stuck On 
P0753 Shift Solenoid A Electrical 
P0754 Shift Solenoid A Intermittent 
P0755 Shift Solenoid B Malfunction 
P0756 Shift Solenoid B Performance or Stuck Off 
P0757 Shift Solenoid B Stuck On 
P0758 Shift Solenoid B Electrical 
P0759 Shift Solenoid B Intermittent 
P0760 Shift Solenoid C Malfunction 
P0761 Shift Solenoid C Performance or Stuck Off 
P0762 Shift Solenoid C Stuck On 
P0763 Shift Solenoid C Electrical 
P0764 Shift Solenoid C Intermittent 
P0765 Shift Solenoid D Malfunction 
P0766 Shift Solenoid D Performance or Stuck Off 
P0767 Shift Solenoid D Stuck On 
P0768 Shift Solenoid D Electrical 
P0769 Shift Solenoid D Intermittent 
P0770 Shift Solenoid E Malfunction 
P0771 Shift Solenoid E Performance or Stuck Off 
P0772 Shift Solenoid E Stuck On 
P0773 Shift Solenoid E Electrical 
P0774 Shift Solenoid E Intermittent 
P0780 Shift Malfunction


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

And Finally .....................



P0781 1-2 Shift Malfunction 
P0782 2-3 Shift Malfunction 
P0783 3-4 Shift Malfunction 
P0784 4-5 Shift Malfunction 
P0785 Shift/Timing Solenoid Malfunction 
P0786 Shift/Timing Solenoid Range/Performance 
P0787 Shift/Timing Solenoid Low 
P0788 Shift/Timing Solenoid High 
P0789 Shift/Timing Solenoid Intermittent 
P0790 Normal/Performance Switch Circuit Malfunction 
P0801 Reverse Inhibit Control Circuit Malfunction 
P0803 1-4 Upshift (Skip Shift) Solenoid Control Circuit Malfunction 
P0804 1-4 Upshift (Skip Shift) Lamp Control Circuit Malfunction


----------

